# New baby in the tank



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

you can see few dark spots at the beginning of the some tentacles. Hoping is nothing wrong. Porobaly it is from contact with the Power Head on Saturday



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

yay!!

now cut it in half. XD


----------



## Zulfian (Sep 12, 2010)

nice colour.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Is that one or two? Not sure if its your camera work, but that thing looks big


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Kweli said:


> Is that one or two? Not sure if its your camera work, but that thing looks big


It is one. I think it is around 6" in this state

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

Wicked colours on that one!!!


----------

